

Streaming my hackathon entry - chegra

The Strong AI group is having a hackathon.  So, I thought I will stream my entry(like me building it). 
Check it out at : www.twitch.tv&#x2F;chegra<p>For update on when I will be streaming over the 54 hours of the hackathon join my skype group:<p>skype:?chat&amp;blob=ruaPevOj3HmFzmoA2NRz-LgSIIYvw3w30C8-ZBC1WsZVM6OnD3Gi0jiFM0OCh0Tf3XBNCw0yZL1FKGQutiN0HA<p>Place the link in a skype window and click on it. If you can&#x27;t join the skype group feel free to add me on<p>skype at: chester.hercules.grant
======
chegra
Link: [http://www.twitch.tv/chegra](http://www.twitch.tv/chegra)

